# Cold Air Intake questions



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

My 1st post since converting from Roadfly to Bimmerfest.... I'm looking for some easy bolt on HP gains and have to start somewhere... anyone using Racing Dynamics cold air intake, appreciate some comments on what seems to be an inexpensive alternative. 
Also, will OE engine chip work OK by with this mod alone? 

Current ride: 
1998 540i/6 sport
Billstiens/HR, Dave's CDV mod

Retired:
1989 535i
1992 525
1986 325
1982 Alpina B7 Turbo (633) - still can't believe I sold it  
1980 320i sport


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

fixdaserver said:


> My 1st post since converting from Roadfly to Bimmerfest.... I'm looking for some easy bolt on HP gains and have to start somewhere... anyone using Racing Dynamics cold air intake, appreciate some comments on what seems to be an inexpensive alternative.
> Also, will OE engine chip work OK by with this mod alone?
> 
> Current ride:
> ...


Please read the "Can't Decide" post...it should be somewhere in the top 10 posts...for a little while anyway. It contains quite a bit of information.

Chris


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Nothing about that intake looks "COLD" to me. It looks like it's an open element K&N that sucks up hot underhood air. It'll sound better, but not likely perform better than stock.
Mike
98 528
00 M5
03 LandCruiser


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

mottati said:


> Nothing about that intake looks "COLD" to me. It looks like it's an open element K&N that sucks up hot underhood air. It'll sound better, but not likely perform better than stock.
> Mike
> 98 528
> 00 M5
> 03 LandCruiser


That's because you believe the hype...


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> That's because you believe the hype...


Sorry but that just kills the look of a classy engine sorry man I want the performance of an intake but I also want quality looks pretty cheap to me and ugly..........sorry :thumbup:


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

*Will go with Benfer.*

Thanks !


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

If it is all about the bling bling then just say so... otherwise, the performance gain of that system or even the HDTecnik done right will match.
JB


----------

